# Porsche Carrera GT: thoughts?



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Let me begin by saying that the Carrera GT has an absolutely sick exhaust note. It's impossible to put it into words. We got one in today, and what a car it is. 

so, what is the general consensus here on the GT? I think the front end is gorgeous, the back is not that bad, and as mentioned before, it sounds amazing. I do think it's a bit pricey at ~$450,000, though.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the shifter setup/location is dumb


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Extremely fast. Excellent engineering. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Let me begin by saying that the Carrera GT has an absolutely sick exhaust note. It's impossible to put it into words. We got one in today, and what a car it is.
> 
> so, what is the general consensus here on the GT? I think the front end is gorgeous, the back is not that bad, and as mentioned before, it sounds amazing. I do think it's a bit pricey at ~$450,000, though.


yeah I thought it was a bit pricey until I started reading about the technolgy in some reviews, pretty cool stuff. If I had a bunch of money I would get one :thumbup:

I assume yours is reserved?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I think the shifter setup/location is dumb


never driven that setup but it seems logical if you are driving properly with both hands on the wheel.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> I assume yours is reserved?


Of course...

 for the dealership,  for anyone looking to acquire one after seeing it.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Of course...
> 
> for the dealership,  for anyone looking to acquire one after seeing it.


what is the pricing on it? huge markup or are they going for MSRP?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> what is the pricing on it? huge markup or are they going for MSRP?


Near $450k, if I recall. It's going for MSRP.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

no pics?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> no pics?


nope, too busy staring at the car to take pics. :angel:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've always liked (most) Porsches (no, the 924 is NOT a Porsche!), and the GT is the ne plus ultra for damn sure.

I've never cared for the Ferrari F50 or Enzo, and the MB SLR is too ordinary.

This and the McLaren F1 are at the top of the list for sure.

I hope I'll get to at least see one in my lifetime...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I've always liked (most) Porsches (no, the 924 is NOT a Porsche!), and the GT is the ne plus ultra for damn sure.
> 
> I've never cared for the Ferrari F50 or Enzo, and the MB SLR is too ordinary.
> 
> ...


Our Dealer Principle is a big-time Porsche fan (he ran Porsche stores before coming up here, he owns classic Porsches, etc), and he got to go along on the PDI test drive with the Porsche tech. The problem of working for such a big place is that there are so many people ahead of you to take that second seat during the test drive  (I had no shot). I sure wish I could drive one some day (or even drive IN one).


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Thoughts on the Carrera GT?

Hmm. 

It's not terribly interesting to me--it doesn't set any new performance, value or aesthetic marks. Somehow, despite what it is, it's not very special. 

The 959, FWIW, is a far more interesting Porsche, IMHO. 

As supercars go, I'd honestly rather have a Ford GT than a Carrera GT.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> This and the McLaren F1 are at the top of the list for sure.


do you have the June EVO?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Love it. Its by far my favorite of the current crop of "supercars".


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> do you have the June EVO?


hmm?

Is that a UK mag or something? I only read CAR, and TopGear on occasion.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> hmm?
> 
> Is that a UK mag or something? I only read CAR, and TopGear on occasion.


It's a UK mag.

Cover Story: Porsche vs McLaren...Can the brilliant Carrera GT eclipse the mighty F1?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> It's a UK mag.
> 
> Cover Story: Porsche vs McLaren...Can the brilliant Carrera GT eclipse the mighty F1?


Written, oddly enough, by Rowan Atkinson, aka Mr. Bean. He apparently owns an F1, lucky bastard.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Carerra GT is at the top of my list for new cars. If I had $500k to blow on a car, it would be a tough choice between the GT and an original Ford GT40 Mark I.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I would love to own any super car of that caliber. But while we're dreaming, the Carrera GT is probably the only car that I would take over the Koenigsegg.


----------

